# Looking for a new printer



## Respital

Old printer conked out so I'm looking for a new one. I've looked at the top rated printers at newegg.ca. I'm looking at both of these printers however they strike me as older models. Would anyone recommend anything different?


----------



## OvenMaster

I have this Epson: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828103399CVF
Rock solid reliable, looks good, ink lasts a long time. It's a couple years old, but ink is still widely available. 
Just leave the power switch on all the time or else you'll waste ink on recharging the head every time you turn it on!


----------



## Respital

OvenMaster said:


> I have this Epson: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828103399CVF
> Rock solid reliable, looks good, ink lasts a long time. It's a couple years old, but ink is still widely available.
> Just leave the power switch on all the time or else you'll waste ink on recharging the head every time you turn it on!



Looks good.

Unfortunately i forgot to mention I'm looking for an all in one printer. 

EDIT: How does this one look?


----------



## tremmor

I always thought they are like in comparison to dvd burners now. Myself i have HP and always did. Im just saying pay attention to ink cartridges and capacity of ink. and how much for a new one. Then again ive seen some cheap printers out there. get in to em cheap. they will burn ya on the cartridges. its called catch up.  I like HP. still have a HP 722. works fine. its just a printer.


----------



## johnb35

It seems you are partial to Brother series printers.  I have this printer 

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828106796CVF

Very cheap ink and nice features like double sided printing automatically.


----------



## Respital

tremmor said:


> I always thought they are like in comparison to dvd burners now. Myself i have HP and always did. Im just saying pay attention to ink cartridges and capacity of ink. and how much for a new one. Then again ive seen some cheap printers out there. get in to em cheap. they will burn ya on the cartridges. its called catch up.  I like HP. still have a HP 722. works fine. its just a printer.



Yeah, the brother ink cartridges I've seen on Amazon and alike are cheap for the amount of pages they print.



johnb35 said:


> It seems you are partial to Brother series printers.  I have this printer
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16828106796CVF
> 
> Very cheap ink and nice features like double sided printing automatically.



Looks nice, looking for something with a scanner though.


----------



## johnb35

Respital said:


> Looks nice, looking for something with a scanner though.



It has a scanner   look again.


----------



## Respital

johnb35 said:


> It has a scanner   look again.



Stealthy.

Whops, no media card slots...i use my printer for that now, should i look into getting something else for that?


----------



## StrangleHold

I mostly use either Epson or Canon all in ones anymore. The last few HP I've had sound like they were going to fly apart when printing.


----------



## tremmor

I don't know what your using for. Something else it a waste
of time to print on photo paper. Depending on where ya live 
just for the record only. i can email to sites like walmart, walgreen
and several stores. lot cheaper ya know if you did not. about 9 cents
a picture. 
thought it was a good time to bring it up. Just for documentation then 
any will work. 
thats me.


----------



## johnb35

StrangleHold said:


> The last few HP I've had sound like they were going to fly apart when printing.




I've owned 2 hp printers and 1 pc and will never buy HP again.  1 printer lasted 6 months and the other lasted just a few months before it broke.  I've had lexmark ever since and haven't had any issues.





Respital said:


> Stealthy.
> 
> Whops, no media card slots...i use my printer for that now, should i look into getting something else for that?



Its got a card slot on it. In the front above the pictbridge/usb port.


----------



## StrangleHold

johnb35 said:


> I've had lexmark ever since and haven't had any issues.


 
I haven't had any experience with Lexmark myself. But I built my Mother a new computer about 2 years ago. She still had a old huge printer and scanners, think the printer was a Dell, not for sure about the scanner. But anyway I got a good deal on a Lexmark all in one and gave it to her. 

Like said 2 years ago, and she hasn't had one problem with it. My Mother could tear up a screwdriver. So they must be reliable. lol


----------



## johnb35

StrangleHold said:


> She still had a old huge printer and scanners, think the printer was a Dell



Dell printers are just rebranded Lexmarks.  I know that for a fact.


----------



## Respital

johnb35 said:


> I've owned 2 hp printers and 1 pc and will never buy HP again.  1 printer lasted 6 months and the other lasted just a few months before it broke.  I've had lexmark ever since and haven't had any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its got a card slot on it. In the front above the pictbridge/usb port.



I have an HP printer now and I don't really have any complaints about it except that it's very loud and seems to have broken now (some sort of problem with the ink cartridge holder). 

Didn't notice the card slot, this printer sure is stealthy. 



StrangleHold said:


> I haven't had any experience with Lexmark myself. But I built my Mother a new computer about 2 years ago. She still had a old huge printer and scanners, think the printer was a Dell, not for sure about the scanner. But anyway I got a good deal on a Lexmark all in one and gave it to her.
> 
> Like said 2 years ago, and she hasn't had one problem with it. My Mother could tear up a screwdriver. So they must be reliable. lol



I had a Lexmark WAY back, probably 8 years ago and I hated it..they must have changed i guess.


----------



## StrangleHold

Respital said:


> I have an HP printer now and I don't really have any complaints about it except that it's very loud and seems to have broken now


 
Thats almost funny. No complaints but its loud and broken. lol


----------



## Respital

StrangleHold said:


> Thats almost funny. No complaints but its loud and broken. lol



Lol, now that you mention it i guess so.

John, how is the software with the Lexmark?


----------



## johnb35

Software as in what aspect of it?  What software you get with it?


----------



## Respital

johnb35 said:


> Software as in what aspect of it?  What software you get with it?



Yeah, and if the software overcompensates (uses too much RAM, time, etc).


----------



## Respital

Respital said:


> Yeah, and if the software overcompensates (uses too much RAM, time, etc).



Answers must be revealed!


----------



## johnb35

Sorry about that.  I don't install the extra software as I never use it.  I don't remember if it comes with extra software to be honest.  All I can say is that the printer has some really nice features, cheap ink, wireless/usb/ethernet hook up, double sided printing. It also has a 5 year warranty instead of a one year warranty if you register it within 90 days I believe. I wished I could help you on what software it comes with though.  I know it has lexmark utilities to where you can scan items into pdf format.  I just don't know if it has any photo software or not, like i said, i don't install that extra stuff.


----------



## soybean

The Brother MFC-790CW is one of the models in the link in your original post. I have one of them and have been pleased with it.  I believe ink cost compares favorably to many other printers.  I just bought a black cartridge from Amazon.com for #13.32; since I ordered another item which made the total order exceed $25, I got free shipping on both items.  Now, if you buy at a local retailer such as Staples, the cost is a good bit higher, which is why I usually buy online. My printing activity is really minimal so this black cartridge will probably last me at least 6 months. 

You mentioned scanning. I like how the Brother software lets me initiate scanning from the computer.  My son recently moved away and I still get some of his mail coming here.  If it's something important, I can scan directly to a new email message, the file being in PDF format.  In other words, it opens the default email client with the PDF file attached. All I need to do then is enter his email account, a subject, etc. and send it.


----------



## pwlljakob

I Have Had This One For A couple Of Years,
3in1 Cannon Pixma MP240
http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Pixma-MP240-Print-Photo/dp/B001F7THQU


----------



## david444

Respital said:


> Old printer conked out so I'm looking for a new one. I've looked at the top rated printers at newegg.ca. I'm looking at both of these printers however they strike me as older models. Would anyone recommend anything different?



I'm using a HP Photosmart C5180 mainly for college, works well had no problems with it HP are usually a reliable brand anyways plus the ink cartridges I get a really cheap from http://www.printerinkcartridges.ie  hope this helps


----------

